# Devcon Availability



## socdad (Jul 25, 2005)

Local Wal-Marts, at least the two north of Dayton, have stopped carrying Devcon.


----------



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

Model Planes/Boats/Car Hobby Shops used to carry Devcon


----------



## TIGGER (Jan 17, 2006)

Here is a link to a place that I have bought it from before. 9 OZ bottles

http://www.hobbylinc.com/prods/rga.htm

John


----------



## rjbass (Aug 1, 2007)

All Wal-marts have quit carrying it according to the hardware manager here. The 9 oz packs are a better deal in the long run anyway.....I have seen them for 13.95, that's not bad.

Rod


----------



## vc1111 (Apr 13, 2004)

Lol, there's a real panic in the bait-making communities over this Walmart thing!

That's too bad really, their price was decent and it was so convenient.

I don't know why they worry about the fumes. I used the stuff for years, and I'm okay, I'm okay, I'm okay, I'm okay, I'm okay, I'm okay, I'm okay, I'm okay.


----------



## ThreeRiversEsox (Mar 27, 2008)

well at $2.12 a pop at Walmart, I am more concerned about this turning into a much more expensive method than it ever was before. The hardware/hobby stores sell the 25 mL syringes for $3.60-$4.95 and I've seen them online for up to $6. Fastenal Company sells wholesale cases (24) of the 25 mL syringes for $167. It's ridiculous, but Walmart must've been undercutting Devcon by tons of money cause they were moving tons of product for them. Devcon couldn't maintain selling for so low, so they had to get out. Anywhere you go the prices will be higher than Walmart, so it's time to make the switch to Etex, and spend your extra money on rotisserie motors to get all those baits turnin for 10 hours!


----------



## triton175 (Feb 21, 2006)

TIGGER said:


> Here is a link to a place that I have bought it from before. 9 OZ bottles
> 
> http://www.hobbylinc.com/prods/rga.htm
> 
> John


Thanks for the link John, I just placed my order. I noticed that the local Wal-Marts were out of Devcon, but thought that they just needed to re-order. Too bad they're not carrying it any more.


----------



## Jim45498 (Dec 17, 2007)

Hey guys, Harbor Freight still has D2T. It is $2.49. I noticed it there today. Would have got some but I already have 4


----------



## Evileye (Jan 29, 2006)

Applied industrial technologies a bearing dist nationwide carries a full line
of devcon products, Mcmaster Carr also carries it. Im sure any bearing house
will carry devcon products.


----------

